# WD TV Live [Massive Probleme]



## Astrong (7. August 2010)

heyho,

da ich das englisch nicht perfektioniere wollte ich nicht direkt ins wd forum schreiben sondern versuche es mal bei euch.

Folgendes: Ich besitze seid dem Oktober den 

Western Digital HD TV Player (rev 1, aktuellste firmware)

Seid letzter Woche spielt der Player absolut nichts mehr ab nurnoch schwarzer Bildschirm. Ich habe resett und einige andere Dinge versucht, half alles nichts.

Amazon angerufen (dort hatte ich bestellt) und abgeklärt für rma und dazu habe ich mir das neueste Modell rausgelassen, den

Western Digital TV live
Als er angekommen war habe ich ihn erstmal angeschlossen und geschaut ob nun wieder alles klappt. FEHLANZEIGE!

Der Player erkennt zwar den Stick etc. aber wenn ich nen Film abspielen will erscheint nur dieser Ladekreis und das wars auch schon...
Ich habe dann auf 1.02 geupdatet... wieder nichts
Nun habe ich andere Speichereinheiten verwendet, ja sogar über LAN wollte ich abspielen, ging alles nichts. Immer dieser Ladebalken.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, habe dort auch schon resettet etc... nur youtube videos gehen.

Mittlerweile habe ich die beta firmware 1.03.35 drauf und es klappt immer noch nicht. bin am verzweifeln. Habe hier jetzt 2 WD Geräte und keines funktioniert.

Settings sind momentan auf werkseinstellung.


----------



## taks (7. August 2010)

Was für Dateitypen sind den deine Videos?


----------



## Astrong (7. August 2010)

mkv, avi, wmv, mp4 und mov

mittlerweile musste ich feststellen, sobald ein usb laufwerk oder stick angeschlossen ist geht garnix. aber wenn ich alles abstecke und aus & einschalte kann ich youtube und über media stream anschauen... alles ohne probleme. nur eben über speichereinheit direkt geht nix.. und das is mein problem da ich nen 16gb stick habe und ne 2,5" 160gb platte, beides kann nicht abgespielt werden


----------



## taks (7. August 2010)

Anderer Fernseher oder HDMI-Kabel schon probiert?

Oder einfach mal alles ausgesteckt wo du nicht brauchst? (Audio und so)


----------



## Astrong (7. August 2010)

alles ausgesteckt ja, anderes hdmi kabel auch schon versucht
es funktioniert ja eigtl. alles... bis auf das, dass das gerät nichts von meinen speichergeräten abspielen kann.. nur übers netzwerk.. bzw. da auch nur wenn kein stick angeschlossen ist, sonst geht das auch nicht


----------



## V!PeR (7. August 2010)

Ich denke dein WD Player hat Probleme mit deinen Speichermedien...
Was hast du denn schon alles probiert?


----------



## taks (7. August 2010)

Hat deine Festplatte eine separate Stromspeisung?


----------



## Astrong (7. August 2010)

Also:
Mein HD TV Player (1. rev) konnte damals alles ohne Probleme abspielen. Da habe ich alles mit nem 16gb transcend stick betrieben also ohne extra strom. als 2. lief eine externe 2,5" auch ohne extra strom.
bei dem jetzigen Player ist das alles gleich geblieben nur geht eben garnix von beiden. ich habe auch schon FAT32 und FAT16 versucht, dann habe ich noch nen 1gb stick mit ntfs versucht und nen 256mb mp3 player. geht alles nicht.

Überall das selbe Problem, wird erkannt, beim abspielen kommt aber dann nur dieser Ladekreis und hört nicht mehr auf.


----------

